# meow-hello



## cookielucylou (Oct 4, 2007)

i my name is Lucy and I love cats. At my parents I have 4 cats Cookie a very unusuall ginger female, Muffin her brown tabby sister they are both 5, Skittles a black and white boy who is 7 and Pumba a rescued 3 legged tabby who the vet aged as about 8. The place I'm lodging at at the moment has 3 ginger boys so I'm never short of feline company


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Lucy!*

We'd love to see pictures, please (if you have them with you where you're lodging).


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Lucy, nice to have you join us


----------



## cookielucylou (Oct 4, 2007)

I have lots of pics on my pc-just dont know how to put them on this site!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I use Photobucket to upload my picutres, then copy the link, and put in the message box on here. There may be an easier way, but it works for me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time here!

You can upload pictures right to the Cat Forum photo gallery. Here's instructions on how to do it:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42818


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome, I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lucy!  Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

